# 30 gallon planted tank



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

This is my second attempt at doing a planted tank.

suggestions or comments ?


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice tank!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking tank, what else is on the stocking list?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Perfect!

How long do you have these microswords (if I'm not mistaken) planted?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

nice tank.
in the last photo, it appears to be very mountainous and snowy?! Is that what I am seeing?

also the plant in the back left looks an awful lot like mondo grass. although it is aften sold as aquatic, it aint aquatic. If it is in fact mondo grass, it won't last more than a couple of months at best. best to get it out before it rots.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is that Schultz aquatic plant soil? 

Carmen


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Perfect!
> 
> How long do you have these microswords (if I'm not mistaken) planted?


I think almost a two weeks now.


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Nice looking tank, what else is on the stocking list?


right now im just using 4 swordtails to cycle the tank. cheap and hardy fish to start with. maybe ill just give it away to anyone that wants it for free after. I am planning to put some discus aftter the water parameters are perfect.


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> nice tank.
> in the last photo, it appears to be very mountainous and snowy?! Is that what I am seeing?
> 
> also the plant in the back left looks an awful lot like mondo grass. although it is aften sold as aquatic, it aint aquatic. If it is in fact mondo grass, it won't last more than a couple of months at best. best to get it out before it rots.


sorry about the picture quality.its my first time to post pictures here. the dust just settled from the aquasoil that i am using thats why its a bit snowy.i know i made a mistake and got mondo grass.im planning to change it soon. any suggestions for a replacement plant.


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Is that Schultz aquatic plant soil?
> 
> Carmen


its nisso aquasoil..


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

depending on the light and CO2 get some crypt balansae. it will grow up the war you want it.


----------



## sneakerfreak (Mar 26, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> depending on the light and CO2 get some crypt balansae. it will grow up the war you want it.


right now im using 2 t5's and diy 2 ltr co2 . im going to menagerie petshop to checkout some plants for replacement. ill check out ur suggestion. tnx ..


----------

